# Canapés with Baguettes TNT



## kadesma (Apr 9, 2011)

Tomorrow we are having pasta and sauce before hand will have 3 kinds of canapes. We are bread loves so a baguette sliced into 8 slices then doubled will work fine in all 48 canapes should holld us  First there will be garlic mayo topped with small cucumber slices and topped with sliced grape tomatoes. then pesto and anchovy first toast the bread rub with garlic, spread a thin layer of pesto and top with a chopped anchovy fillet Served warm these are yummy next will be gorgonzola,and mascarpone salt and pepper and chopped walnuts . We love each of these so we will enjoy with a punch for the kids and prosecco  mixed with peach puree for the adults.
kadesma


----------

